# The Norwegian Fjord Horse.



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but are the Fjord's the one's that have the black stripe in their manes?? I know that you have to cut the mane in order to see it...


----------



## Jans (Feb 7, 2007)

No it isn't a dumb question at all. You're completely right that the Fjord horse has a black stripe in the manes. And it continues on the back of the horse. In holland we call it 'aalstreep'.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you! I'm going to look up some pictures of them in a few minutes


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I use to have a friend that had some fjords....I was a beginer rider at that time she let me try riding one....I was really embarrased  because I could not ride (the easiest one ) her horse......she had 9 ponies and 1 clydsdale.....the fjord would find food to eat and stop to eat it....I was not that good at the time and could not get his head up....My friend had to rescue me every 2 minutes....She also had a goat and I was terrified it was going to eat me.......and once the pony started eating really close to the goat and I was like screaming....wow...I must have been 12 or 13 at that time....really immature.... I feel bad.....There was no way her goat could have even reached me.... :lol: 

I am convinced I could probably ride her fjords now after 4 years of experiance


----------



## Jans (Feb 7, 2007)

The Fjord is famous about the stubborn thing in their personality  We call it Koppig in Dutch. Maybe that's why I like them so much. Unfortunately I have never ridden on a Fjord.. and I have *counts* ten years experience..


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi, I'm glad you like the Norwegian Fjord horse! I'm from Norway, so this is very funny. I have two fjords. One of them are really big (1.52 m.), and the other one is just above 1.30 meters. They have a very characteristic appearance with this black/ brown line from the ears, through the mane and over the back and down in the tail. The colour depends upon their parents. Some are totally white, someone are more broke /bay. They have a lot of strenght, so they can really carry heavy men for a longer distance. They have, unfortunately, a very heady side, but this only makes them even more sweet. i'm riding the big one, her name is Frida (8 yrs), and we are doing everything together. Mostly dressage and jumping. She is not this heavy work horse at all! Very smooth and comfortable. She is excellent in front of the cart as well! I was in Canada last summer, and on the ranch where I was, they had a fjord, which is very funny for us norwegians! If you would like to know more, please tell me  

Hanna


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

i love fjords!! i help out at this thereuputic riding place, and their mascot is a fjord and they are so fun to work with! they are so sturdy and happy-go-lucky type horses


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah! That is what they can- To be this steady, dependable and calm horses.


----------



## forever_horse_gal (Mar 11, 2007)

I LOVE THEIR MANES AND PERSANALITY.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I need to get back on one, that way I can have a better impression on the fjord from what I have had in the past.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

i think there so cool..i've never ridden one (i'm with ya barnrat!) i want too tho....hanna, your horse are so cute!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks a whole lot  But there is actually just one and the same horse!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are some more pictures

enjoy


----------



## ennah. (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice photos, Hanna.  

My part-board horse is Fjord too. He is very nice gelding, real versatile horse. Svejk (he's name) work very well in dressage, jumping, vaulting, driving, trail riding etc. There is couple of photos from "my boy":









Training is riding Svejk









I and Svejk at last summer in jumping competiton









Svejk 2006 January

It's just delusion that Fjord can't be a very good riding (or show) horses. :wink:


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah I know, because they really can! In Norway, we have something called NM for fjords (Norwegian championship) and there you can do in jumping, dressage, driving, and eventing as a competition. They are of course strong horses, so they are excellent in front of a cart, but they can also be some very good dressage and jumping horses. One of the fjords I'm riding, have jumped 1. 20 m with me. That's quite much with a fjord!


----------



## ennah. (Mar 31, 2007)

We have Fjord championship here in Finland annually. There is some photos at last summer:

http://www.geocities.com/galleria_jaunatre/vuonismestaruudet2006.htm (Klick the photos to get it bigger)

Will anybody come to watch Fjord northern-country (I'm not sure how this write  ) competitions in Denmark?


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

ennah ; I love your photos! Your fjord looks really good, much better than lots of Norwegian fjord! I don't know about Denmark jet, some friends of mine are going, but I think that I maybe have to work! 
Anyway, keep up your good work with your horse


----------



## ennah. (Mar 31, 2007)

Hanna: Thanks, we will.  Have you e-mail or messenger? I think that would be nice to talk about Fjords more. If it's ok for you? :wink:


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

omg i love this breed and nice pics! <33333 Adorable! 

-chelsea-


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

I have both! [email protected] (double underline)(messenger) and e mail: [email protected]

It would be great to talk to you! Fortunately we are online at the same time!


----------



## ennah. (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice, I add you in my messenger!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

That's great! Thanks a whole lot


----------



## Oleandra (Apr 10, 2007)

I ride 4 Norwegian Fjords, they are wonderfull. Sometimes a little lazy, but I love them. Here are few pictures of my stables horses.









































These are the fjords that I ride allmost everyday, 2 of them are having a foal.
(Sorry my english, please try to understand it)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Your English is very good.

I like your pictures, they look lovely. :wink:


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

I agrees! Your pictures are gorgeous! I love your fjords


----------



## Oleandra (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks, Hanna your Fjords are supercute too. Do you Hanna live in Norway?


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah I do  I have actually been to Finland once! Lots of lakes and woods!


----------



## Oleandra (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, it's pretty nice in here. I have allways wanted to visit Norway, it looks so pretty and there are so much of mountains (or have you an own name for them ?).


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

No no.. we call them mountains, in English of course (fjell in Norwegian) How old are you btw?

You really should come to Norway! You would defently like it


----------



## Oleandra (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm 14, you ? I would love to talk with you in messenger, if I can take your messengeradress from your message upthere ?


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Sure! I'm 18, but would love to speak to you anyway!


----------



## Hypofocus (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a Fjord too!

She's a ten year old "model" mare (1st premium)... She's very into dressage, jumping, riding with our carriage, and westernriding!

It's a lovely, sweet horse, but sometimes a bit stubborn.

Here's a picture of her:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Gosh, she's pretty. :wink:


----------



## Hypofocus (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks!
She's really sweet too... so for me, it's the perfect horse 8)


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow... she's beautiful!


----------



## Oleandra (Apr 10, 2007)

She's gorgeous! How old is she?


----------



## Hypofocus (Apr 21, 2007)

She's now 10 year old


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

barnrat said:


> I use to have a friend that had some fjords....I was a beginer rider at that time she let me try riding one....I was really embarrased  because I could not ride (the easiest one ) her horse......she had 9 ponies and 1 clydsdale.....the fjord would find food to eat and stop to eat it....I was not that good at the time and could not get his head up....My friend had to rescue me every 2 minutes....She also had a goat and I was terrified it was going to eat me.......and once the pony started eating really close to the goat and I was like screaming....wow...I must have been 12 or 13 at that time....really immature.... I feel bad.....There was no way her goat could have even reached me.... :lol:
> 
> I am convinced I could probably ride her fjords now after 4 years of experiance


I'm 13 and once when i was 8 or 9 i thought the sheep and cows were going to eat me lol! :lol: i had been around horses all my life just not sheep and cows :lol:


----------



## Guapa (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a fjord to! (for pictures see my topic)
I like them because they are very multi-purpose,
you can do everything with them!  
And they are so cute! :shock: really nice!

@ Hypofocus: ha, someone from the netherlands to!
Youre fjord is really beautiful, nice colour!


----------



## muppet123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i have always loved and admired the fjords. we dont reallt see many in the uk, so they really stand out and make an impression when we do come accross them.


----------

